# Which Pani 55"



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in the market for a Pani Plasma but I'm having trouble choosing a model. My only concern is 2D viewing. There are significant differences in the price between the UT,ST,GT and VT. Are the cost differences justified? 

Viewing distance is about 12ft. This tv is for daily viewing, not HT.

Thanks


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

I just bought an ST50 55-inch plasma and love it. After about two weeks playing with it I haven't noticed any issues others have spoken of (no image retention, no buzzing, no nothing). Picture quality is astonishing right out of the box. I got mine at Best Buy for $1,299, but other sellers have them cheaper. It's a great TV at a great price.


----------



## javygonx (Jan 1, 2011)

I agreed. I have the ST series 65" imches 2011 model and for the price is an excellent set. VT is top of the line. Changes are screen panels and probably boards.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The UT Series is amazing, but has no antirefective coating. The ST, GT. and VT all offer one. This is a major consideration if there is a decent amount of ambient light. The 60GT50 I purchased last summer is utterly brilliant and has brought out the best in my HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

From what I can see the ST and GT are the best choices for me. 

I was told that the ST has not anti glare, but can't seem to find supporting information on the Pani website.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The ST and GT actually use the same AR Filter. The VT50 uses a slightly different one that provides a smidge better blacks. The biggest differences between the 2 are the GT having THX Modes and Certification and GT50's industrial design looking quite similar to the flagship VT50.
Also, the GT50 has the same 24,xxx "shades of gradiation" just like the VT50 whereas the ST50 is specified at 12,xxx.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm still waiting to purchase either the ST or GT model (leaning toward the ST because this is just for general viewing). I'm reading conflicting information regarding reliability. Would an extended warranty be worth it's price? I'm sure most big box stores make more on the warranty than the tv which is why it's beeing suggested by the sales staff.


----------



## javygonx (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you leaning towards ST30 or ST50? If its ST30; you have to make sure that TV set was manufactured after August 2011.. There are some issues on son ST30 models called "Brightness Fluctuation. Panasonic knows it and will replace the board for free.

My TV set has this board that "Causes that" but so far my TV set works excellent. Mine was manufactured on April 2011. So may be not all have this issue or I still didn't noticed! If extended waranty os not much then its worthy; other than that this TV set is very reliable; In case you have the Brightness Fluctuation; then Panasonic will fix it for free. Find on the internet for more details. That is what I remembered; I dont have the exact details on my mind!


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm only considering the newer "50" models.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the GT60 and all I can say is WOW. The GT are better than the VT of last year and you can't go wrong. If price is the a concern then you can go wth the ST, but I would recommend the GT. I know you mention that it's for regular viewing and you do not need 3D but to have a 3D TV you need more capabilites in regards to refresh rates (I believe) and therefore better 2D ability. Something like that.. I have not been around here for sometime and forget some of the specifics but I love me GT.


----------

